# Old pics from my Paw Paws old barn in TX and lesson barn



## webdawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Awesome pictures. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

awww nice pics


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like your grandfather and his horse share a special bond. What great pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------

